# woman finds new use for door mirrors



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Woman finds a new use for car door mirror.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats new about that where are you supposed to hang your bag??? And can I have my bra back please its missing of the line. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

locovan said:


> Whats new about that where are you supposed to hang your bag??? And can I have my bra back please its missing of the line. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very funny Mavis.
I wouldn't hold out much hope of getting your bra back, looks like he's given it to Serena Williams    (or is it Venus??)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Woman finds a new use for car door mirror.
> 
> Dave p


I reckon it was her bloke what did it.

She said 'Here, look after my bag for a minute, and he wasn't man enough to hold on to it. :roll: :lol:

Chris


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

makes going through tolls much easier, just help yourself


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

chickann said:


> makes going through tolls much easier, just help yourself


sorry, mental block, are we talking about the bag or the br.......?

Dave :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> chickann said:
> 
> 
> > makes going through tolls much easier, just help yourself
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Where Is dave is he racing back with it didnt he think I would miss it :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: 
I need a bit of support at times 8) 

Dave


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Penquin said:


> chickann said:
> 
> 
> > makes going through tolls much easier, just help yourself
> ...


lol, whatever takes your fancy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

